# hello



## mendica (May 24, 2008)

hi

im josh ,im 12 and am living in france ,which means i can go down to the south and find my self ooths and mantids  

some of you who are also registered on insectchat may know me as joshthewhalbergi.

ime well into insects and animals ,insects and mantids mainly.

have kept, spiny flower ,chinese ,indian flower,gambian flower and european. at the moment i have brunners mantis,chinese and european ooths[wild found by me.

any way hope to see ya all around the forum :blink: 

oh and hi ian


----------



## ABbuggin (May 24, 2008)

welcome


----------



## OGIGA (May 24, 2008)

Welcome, Josh!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 24, 2008)

Hi Josh, Welcome and I have seen you around. I am in OHIO! do you speak French? I have an order from a frenchman and I cannot read any of it


----------



## pedro92 (May 24, 2008)

What kind of ooths do you have down there? Welcome from MONTANA! I hope you enjoy this hobby it has got me trapped in it with no escape lol.


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## macro junkie (May 25, 2008)

hibiscusmile - i can count to 10 in french if thats any good :lol: 

welcome mendica


----------



## mendica (May 25, 2008)

hi

in frace ,ive found empusa and european ooths,but thers are many more types iv never seen ,ameals decolor for example.

thanks for the welcome


----------

